# Smoking fish with an amazen. Cold smoke?



## northerner78 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey folks, hope someone can clear something up for me.  I want to smoke fish, sausage, maybe cheese.  I have an electric smoker diy type and I don't start producing smoke until it hits around 250°.  What would be the best method for this? Thanks

Northerner


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2017)

northerner78 said:


> Hey folks, hope someone can clear something up for me. I want to smoke fish, sausage, maybe cheese. I have an electric smoker diy type and I don't start producing smoke until it hits around 250°. What would be the best method for this? Thanks
> 
> Northerner


I would recommend an AMNPS.

I've been using one in my MES units for 7 years, without a problem.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Jul 31, 2017)

northerner78 said:


> Hey folks, hope someone can clear something up for me. I want to smoke fish, sausage, maybe cheese. I have an electric smoker diy type and I don't start producing smoke until it hits around 250°. What would be the best method for this? Thanks
> 
> Northerner


I second what bear has said.

I use the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) as well with my MES40.  I do also use the mailbox mod but that is up to you on whether you want to go that route or not.  

I use it to smoke sausage, bacon, and I did a cold smoke of salmon lox which came out wonderful!  

Living in TX I have to wait until about Dec through the first half of Feb to do cold smokes like the salmon lox.  The mailbox mod helps keep the AMNPS far enough away to avoid adding much if any heat but again a mailbox mod is not necessary for what you want to do.

I think the AMNPS is the answer to your problems since the answer is really to separate your ability to add smoke from the mechanism that adds heat.

Best of luck!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2017)

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Al


----------



## northerner78 (Aug 1, 2017)

Looks like the way to go, thanks.  Do the tubes work as well as the box?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2017)

northerner78 said:


> Looks like the way to go, thanks. Do the tubes work as well as the box?


Depends on your Smoker & where you live.

If your Smoker is a small electric, like the MES 40 or smaller, I would recommend the AMNPS (5 X 8 Maze Tray).

If your Smoker is larger, or a Gas Smoker, I would recommend the Tube Smokers.

Also if you live at a high altitude (4,000' or more) I'd go with the tube.

I use an MES 40, and the tube puts out too much smoke, no matter what I do, but I live at a low altitude.

In my MES 40, My AMNPS is a Magical thing of Beauty!!

Bear


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 1, 2017)

I use both propane and electric smokers and love both...I use the the AMNPS more for cold smoking as the tube (like Bear said) puts out more smoke than I want for cheeses and fish...

For brisket or pork butts that can handle more smoke (I like my brisket with a heavier smoked flavor) I use the tube with half pellets and half chips.

Walt.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 1, 2017)

Keep in mind all that, if you are using a tube and it's putting out too much smoke, consider filling the tube halfway, then lay it on it's side and shake it lengthwise.  The pellets will then fill the entire tube but only halfway up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Keep in mind all that, if you are using a tube and it's putting out too much smoke, consider filling the tube halfway, then lay it on it's side and shake it lengthwise.  The pellets will then fill the entire tube but only halfway up.


Tried that a few times---Didn't help enough----That's why I said "No matter what I did". 

But like I said, it doesn't matter because the AMNPS works awesome in my MES 40 at low altitude, and the Tube works great at high altitudes (and the AMNPS doesn't)

Bear


----------



## northerner78 (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm working with a 30 gal trash can.  The 5x8 would fit fine in the bottom,the tube costs less but if I'd have better results with the 5x8 I can justify the extra money.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2017)

northerner78 said:


> I'm working with a 30 gal trash can. The 5x8 would fit fine in the bottom,the tube costs less but if I'd have better results with the 5x8 I can justify the extra money.


If you put it in the bottom of a trash can, you might have to drill a couple holes under it or around the area of the AMNPS.

Not a big deal to do, but it needs an air flow to keep it going.

Bear


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 2, 2017)

Bear is exactly right.
I had to drill holes in my MB XL 40 propane cabinet smoker to get either the tube or AMNPS to smolder/smoke for any length of time.

Walt


----------



## northerner78 (Aug 2, 2017)

Oh I have a small grill grate mounted about a half inch above the element.













IMG_20170714_201810.jpg



__ northerner78
__ Aug 2, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2017)

northerner78 said:


> Oh I have a small grill grate mounted about a half inch above the element.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

